# Does CO2 mist kill algae?



## Jaap (5 Feb 2015)

Hello,

I am injecting CO2 into my filter at quite high quantities and it has been stable for months now, yet I have some BBA and GSA. My lights are not that strong, my dosing is EI double dosing and if you have followed my posts on my tank you will know that circulation is very very good. 

Those two algae seem to be due to low CO2. Now don't delve into the reasons I have BBA and GSA. Please focus more on your opinions on whether or now such algae will be killed when in direct contact with CO2 and more specifically with an atomiser.

Thanks


----------



## jellyfish6 (5 Feb 2015)

In my humble opinion it doesn't "kill" the BBA/GSA, but getting everything correct (lights, flow, co2 etc) means your plants out compete it.  So with maintenance algae is eventually removed.


----------



## kirk (5 Feb 2015)

Hi japp, the only was I've killed mine on occasions was with blackouts manual removal if that fails. I was led to belive that co2 being right can keep it at bay but I found direct co2 / mist on affected areas only increased the algae which from the advice I've had and what I have read points to other factors that arnt right in my tank allowing it to thrive.


----------



## Jose (5 Feb 2015)

It won't kill it per se. It's the effect that mist has on plants that indirectly stops the algae growth. This is probably because co2 mist is more readily available for plants, this makes plants grow better and stops the algae from growing. But you have to kill bba on your own.


----------



## pepedopolous (5 Feb 2015)

No, I've had plenty of BBA in the past, despite mist.

P


----------



## Jose (5 Feb 2015)

Its just less likely with the msit method. But there are many other factors.


----------



## Julian (6 Feb 2015)

Jaap, is there any sun light hitting your tank that could be causing all this algae?


----------



## parotet (6 Feb 2015)

pepedopolous said:


> No, I've had plenty of BBA in the past, despite mist.


Totally agree... Once established, BBA seems to do well with high Co2, good nutrients and whatever light level. The point IMO is to remove as much as possible from the tank and let the new plant growth help to avoid future algae blooms. Some months ago I had a Rotala rotundifolia (bad managed during several months) that had some BBA. Once I achieved a better management (Co2, flow, trimming technique, etc.) the new growth was nice and algae free, but in the old parts of the plants BBA was still thriving. I just trimmed the stems to the substrate to begin from scratch... and it worked. Same experience with Staurogyne carpet. If you have good growing conditions it will take a few weeks from hard trimming to new and healthy plants. Actually checking if new growth is algae free is also a good method to know if you have already solved your problems or if the BBA problem is still there

Jordi


----------

